# Proof my soil is garbage



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

So i planted some crepe myrtles yesterday and took pics of the soil....er, rocks that i dug up.
It is nothing but garbage and rocks.

I could kick myself for not taking control of my yard during the build process. I would have gladly spent 3k$ on soil amendment. Now i'm fighting a losing battle.


----------



## thegardentool (Jun 14, 2017)

I feel you. The first spring we lived here my wife was so excited to plant some roses. Come around to spring two and she's concerned one rose grew a bunch and another did not at all. She went digging around and found a piece of concrete probably as large as my head that was just a smidge deeper than she dig out for the rose. With how deep it was buried I figured it was from the foundation work and they just left it.

Not as bad as rocks in the ground but years after living here I was trying to find a certain faucet wrench I was hoping the contractors left since the original kitchen faucet used a non-standard nut. Went looking in the water heater closest where they had left a bunch of extra tiles and some other random things, moved them out of the way and found several empty beer cans. I shutter to think what is probably underneath the blown insulation in the attic considering the other trash left around.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

thegardentool said:


> I feel you. The first spring we lived here my wife was so excited to plant some roses. Come around to spring two and she's concerned one rose grew a bunch and another did not at all. She went digging around and found a piece of concrete probably as large as my head that was just a smidge deeper than she dig out for the rose. With how deep it was buried I figured it was from the foundation work and they just left it.
> 
> Not as bad as rocks in the ground but years after living here I was trying to find a certain faucet wrench I was hoping the contractors left since the original kitchen faucet used a non-standard nut. Went looking in the water heater closest where they had left a bunch of extra tiles and some other random things, moved them out of the way and found several empty beer cans. I shutter to think what is probably underneath the blown insulation in the attic considering the other trash left around.


+1

Problem now is I dont know that i can really do anything except completely tear up my yard and start from scratch. Would cost 10k$ easy.


----------



## vanawesome (Jul 17, 2017)

Man... That's pretty much exactly what my horrible soil looks like.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I would guess that is about what 90%+ of people soil on here is comprised of.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks just like my soil here in NC.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Same here...since my house was built last year, I'm still finding entire bricks and misc tools.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> Same here...since my house was built last year, I'm still finding entire bricks and misc tools.


Our builder didn't care to clean up either so when I did the screwdriver test a few times I found gloves, 2x4s, a Bojangles cup, and a bunch of plastic trash items.


----------

